# metz museum auction



## walter branche (Dec 2, 2013)

copake has the metz museum auction preview on there website , walter branche


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the link:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/107427695@N05/sets/72157637237014806/


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 2, 2013)

I could use that Cleveland with the ice attachment for the ice storms here in ohio


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the square wheeled circus bike ! Probably give you a serious headache riding it.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow thats alot of old stuff. Looks like mostly 1800's stuff.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 2, 2013)

Once again, another collection is being liquidated by Copake with little balloon stuff...great machines, but I am hopeful other collectors and Copake's network will add balloon stuff to this April event.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 2, 2013)

At the October swap Seth said they'll be adding a number of items beyond the Metz collection for the upcoming April auction, as it was only a fraction of the size of the Pedaling History museum.


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> At the October swap Seth said they'll be adding a number of items beyond the Metz collection for the upcoming April auction, as it was only a fraction of the size of the Pedaling History museum.




I think they already had a lot of consignments for the April 2014 auction before they got the Metz stuff.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2013)

all lovely stuff......


----------

